
Tesla: How “Bioweapon Defense Mode” Has Helped in California Wildfire – Inverse - evo_9
https://www.inverse.com/article/50726-tesla-how-bioweapon-defense-mode-has-helped-in-california-wildfire
======
olivermarks
Tesla have no shame in exploiting anything and everything to promote their
products and brand

